# My antelope hunt



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This year it was a little harder hunting antelope because we hunted in a bizzard. It was hard to see the antelope through the heavy snowfall and fog. We did see one huge buck but I didn't want to shoot him in the butt only for his horns. It was running away from us and I tried to shoot him in the neck, but I shot over his head. He just shook his head and kept running. My antelope has 6 1/2 inch bases. It was very cold, but we still had a lot of fun. :lol: I LOVE antelope hunting.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

we were hunting in unit 78 above medicane bow during a snow storm and it
was alot of fun till the sun came out and the snow turned to mud lol then it was a mess, but all in all it was a ball we took 4 nice antelope and 4 really nice buck deer nothing big enough for the bragging board but they sure had us smiling


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice goat. Good job getting it done in spite of the storm.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice antelope man!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Cool speedgoat! Good job.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you! I didn't have to worry about cooling the meat down fast. :lol: :lol: He was the best tasting antelope I have ever had.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice antelope CS, good job.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you in the drivers seat or the passenger/shooter seat? How far of a shot? Did you have to do some cross country or was he just off the road? Did you shoot him from a 4 wheeler or the truck? What caliber?

Nice buckie!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Are you in the drivers seat or the passenger/shooter seat?I was in the back on the left-hand side, but I can shoot out the left or right side How far of a shot?He was 250 yds, I shot him right in the heart and lungs Did you have to do some cross country or was he just off the road?We went down the road and did a little cross country after the shot Did you shoot him from a 4 wheeler or the truck? From the truckWhat caliber? 7MM, I shoot a 175 grain bullet. I know. I know that is big for antelope.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice buck CS....nice to see you post some RECENT pics! :wink: J/K Congrats on a fine animal!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck there.


----------

